# diamond?



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

...diamond?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I'm presently working with this species. It appears to be a compressus member and not S. rhombeus. Time will tell.


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

compressus?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

In other words, dweizoro, an unidentified member of the compressus group...not necessarily a Serrasalmus compressus.


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

tks
may be BDR.yes?


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

123


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

BioTeach said:


> In other words, dweizoro, an unidentified member of the compressus group...not necessarily a Serrasalmus compressus.


Well it isn't a pygo...

I think what frank meant is that untill there are more names created this fish is a S.Compressus


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

dweizoro said:


> In other words, dweizoro, an unidentified member of the compressus group...not necessarily a Serrasalmus compressus.


Well it isn't a pygo...

I think what frank meant is that untill there are more names created this fish is a S.Compressus
[/quote]

Not what I got from it...there are other serras in the compressus group that aren't compressus (geryi, altuvei, hastatus...I'm sure Frank can add more)! He means that it is currently UNIDENTIFIED, but you may be right that it is a new species yet to be named.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i vote for Serrasalmus Magallanes


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

i second that!


----------

